# Algae and Other Water Issues



## leemec (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello Fish Community,

I have a fairly healthy tank going that I haven't even bothered to check the chemistry of in about a year because everything was happy, healthy, breeding, disease free etc. Well I recently (in the past 3 months or so) got a huge algae boom in my tank. I mean algae overload. So I went out bought a testing kit, did the test and found some interesting things.

GH: 180
KH: 0
PH: 6.5
NO2: 0 perfect
NO3: 200

So obviously from this test my nitrates are off the freaking charts. It also explains my algae boom. Now what I don't know (because I don't understand chemistry) is what caused it. My tank does have many more plants than it once did, better lighting, but pretty much the same amount of fish. I don't like chemical solutions to my problems if there is something organic I can do like add more plants, turn off the lights, I would prefer that. I don't like adding stuff to my water that I will have to continually do when there is a permanent natural solution. Also my carbonate hardness is clearly way to low. How do I fix that. I was thinking possibly just a water change. My PH could stand to be a dash higher but I am not too worried about it.

Also random question. Since I have so many plants could I possibly stop using my carbon filter? What would happen if I did? Thanks so much!

Meg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check your nitrates out of the tap. And no carbon isn't needed. If your tap has high nitrates, you need to get another source for water till it straightens out. Call your water co if it is high. Do a large water change, do a blackout for about 5 days, and do another water change.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How big is the tank and how many fish are in it? Also how often have you been doing water changes? If the tap water is not the problem then you may have too high a fish load or just need more/bigger water changes. Have you been dosing anything for the plants?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Meg...

If you do large and frequent water changes, 50 percent weekly, you won't have any tank waste problems. Adding fast growing plants will help the algae issue. Water sprite (floated), Hygrophila varieties, Pennywort, Hortwort and Anacharis are very good ones.

You need an HOB filter with a minimum gph (gallons per hour) rating at least 6 times the volume of your tank. 10 times isn't too much. Service it weekly when you do your water changes.

Add a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt (never table salt) to every five gallons of your water change water. It will replenish minerals in the water and many harmful bacteria can't tolerate even a trace of salt in the tank. The benefits to your fish are considerable.

I haven't tested my tanks' water in a couple of years. I do have a kit on hand, just to be safe. 

I never put any chemicals in my tank, they can be harmful to your fish and plants. This is one of the times when a little knowledge can be dangerous. Never mess with the pH, hardness, etc. Those things are simply not important to the success of your tank. Just treat the tap water for chlorine, chloramine and ammonia and let the fish and plants adjust.

Last, I use a little carbon pad in my filters, it makes the tank water smell better, but it can reduce the effectiveness of your ferts. So, just a small pad is sufficient.

B


----------



## leemec (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks BBradbury and Susankat.

It is a ten gallon tank with a couple cory cats a Chinese algae eater, 6 zebra danios and about ten guppies. So, going over the numbers, the tank could be a bit overwhelmed. I am not treating the water for my plants at all, I am just letting them feed off of whatever the fish drop. It seems like I haven't been doing large enough water changes though and I did stop using aquarium salt. I will try water changes and see if that helps. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank is a little overstocked. I would suggest that you get a liquid test kit. The strips you are using are not good for much but maybe a quick look....if that quick look shows any problems you need to break out a liquid test kit anyway. Plus, they aren't very accurate. The API master test kit is a good place to start and can be had at Walmart.com for about $21 shipped. You do need to get another look at your kh, but I would also only do that with a liquid test kit (API makes one of them). You would have to buy this test separate, as it is not part of the master kit. Master kit has ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph (high and low tests). There are failry easy ways to increase kh, but I would not do them until you had a reliable test.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, it's a little overstocked, but with plants and regular water changes I think you should be okay. I like to keep my tanks lightly stocked so I can get away with being a bit lax about tank care, I might do water changes every week, or I might not do one for a month and my tank doesn't suffer for it but you can't afford that with a higher stocking level.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaa! 200ppm, lol. I'd test the water from the tap (as already suggested) and do some water changes.

What's your lighting like and how long is it on for during the day?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

leemec said:


> Chinese algae eater


I suggest you find a new home for that guy because he doesn't really eat algae and he'll get pretty big and pretty aggressive.


----------

